# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  feux de carrefour

## linedubeth

Bonsoir,

je teste ce programme et j'ai du mal avec la fonction time.sleep()

quelqu'un aurait-il un clairage

Merci



```

```

----------


## josmiley

et la question est ?

----------


## linedubeth

Bonsoir,

J'essaye de simuler un feux de carrefour.

Au dpart les voyants sont blancs
Ensuite j'affiche le rouge 5 s ...


A partir de la fonction time.sleep me pose problme
Existe -t-il une methode ou une instruction pour attendre la fin des instructions prcdentes

....
Puis le vert 30s

je fais clignoter l'orange ...
Merci

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonsoir,



```

```

A toi de grer avec root.after(1500, start) et les if de start.

@+

----------


## linedubeth

Merci beaucoup 

Surtout PauseKawa

vous tes tous formidable
A bientt

----------

